

Ask HN: Italian and 38. Am I a bad prospect employee? - trumbitta2

I was wondering how many Italians landed jobs via HN, and how many 35+ (not only italians).<p>I managed to get some technical written tests, and 1 pre-interview via Skype, but as soon as I mention being Italian and 38 (15yrs work experience) everything starts going wrong.<p>The opportunities I look for are as a frontend engineer and&#x2F;or UX engineer (as in research &amp; low-fi mockups, not as in pixel-perfect photoshop comps).<p>Is this something someone experienced, or am I just not good enough?
======
mtmail
Your linkedin page says you're based in Italy. Are you applying to jobs in the
US? Could it simply be your visa status (or fear that the visa process takes
too long)?

~~~
trumbitta2
Maybe! But it happens also when I apply for remote jobs :)

